# Alflutop VS Deca



## TheRhino (Sep 26, 2009)

so i have some deca that im wanting run for awhile for some joint pain, but the other day i came across Alflutop which seems like its prescribe alot in Europe for joint pain, i cant seem to find to much info on it though. from what i have read its been good things.  i was wondering if anyone has used this before? what was your experience with this? sides? 

which would you perfer Deca or Alflutop?  

Alflutop is only a 21 to 28 day water based cycle vs doing 100 to 200 a week for ten or so weeks with deca?


----------



## Built (Sep 26, 2009)

I was just looking into this myself. 

*Alflutop*
[Use of alflutop in the treatment of patients with...[Klin Med (Mosk). 2004] - PubMed Result
zSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPane
l.Pubmed_RVDocSum

That and Adequan, which is used in veterinary care but so far not in humans - although there is plenty of anecdotal info out there about veterinarians using it on themselves. 

*Adequan*
Adequan for Dogs

Only approved for use in animals in the US, but I have heard an unsubstantiated rumor that it is used in humans in
Europe.

Relief for bad joints at last??? Adequan - SuperiorMuscle.com - Bodybuilding Forums
bad-joints-last-adequan

(WO/2000/056298) TREATMENT OF LYME DISEASE WITH POLYSULFATED GLYCOSAMINOGLYCAN FORMULATIONS

T-Nation.com |
ance_bodybuilding_gear/psgagaquedan_rehab_usage_results_conlusion_in
fo%3Bjsessionid=1666C4E52FE69FD0ADDBAF0E431A1821.hydra?pageNo=0

There appears to be all kinds of shit that helps with joint injuries, arthritis etc. Pity none of it's legal. 

Now I wonder why that might be... I mean, who could POSSIBLY benefit from the treatment of chronic pain leading to debilitating injuries? Who... who...?


----------



## ubergroover (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont worry, if the legal drug cartel in this country (Pharm manufacturers) sniff money in something, it will be legal as soon as they grease the FDA.....I used to work for one. Common.


----------



## TheRhino (Sep 28, 2009)

im gonna have my girl friend bring home info on it. she works in health care and talk to some people and probably try it out and ill log it on here for ya built


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 28, 2009)

I've used aflutop. It seemed to help, but didn't give the pain relief of nandrolone. Coming off nandrolone, everything aches. It's only temporary.


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2009)

TheRhino, please be careful - but I'm curious to hear your results. 

Pirate!, this is also interesting to note. 

As an aside, I wonder if running Aflutop and/or Adequan toward the end of a cycle of Deca might mitigate this negative after-effect?


----------



## TheRhino (Sep 29, 2009)

hey Pirate what where your doses with the deca, im probably gonna keep my yellow tops just in case, you said coming off deca you had temporary aches how long did  that last? and the relief you did get from the deca how long did that last VS the alflutop? and did you have any problems running the Alflutop?

ive been hearing some mixed reviews now about the Alflutop either people love it or people just say its ok.

Built i will be very careful like i said i still need to do some searching and talk to a couple people.


----------



## skeptik (Oct 20, 2009)

*Just my 2 cents!!*

Hey guys,

I dont know what Im doing here, I dont pump iron!lol
maybe I should, but at 55, everything hurts! Anyway, I was 
researching onother great product from Romania, Gerovital,
Actually I just started taking it my self, first time ever! 
Although I was born in Romania, I've been gone for 30 years
and i never heard of Aflutop, but a lot of my friends are 
telling me its works and a lot of soccer teams are using
it as well as a other athletes! I mean, in Romania, I dont
know about other countries!  Im taking Gerovital right now,
 for a while, but after, I think I will try Aflutop also, since
my joints have over 40 years of soccer in them and 23 years
of carpet cleaning!  As a matter of fact, my right knee has
no cartilage for over 22 years, never did the surgery, and
now I regret it! If  Aflutop will not work, I found out where
a lot of NBA and other athletes are going to REGENERATE
the growth of cartilage where you lost it!! Im sure its expensive
and have a long waiting list(i could not afford it)...its called:

THE RAILROAD HOSPITAL in Bucharest ,Romania,..I dont know
details, you should check it out! They speak a lot of english
In Romania, dont worry!! I will give the romanian name for
'google' purposes, Thats all i know, I hope it helps, since Im
not comming back, no reason to! You shoud also check Gerovital,
its the most studied product ever!!! But it will not help you
if you're young and healthy! You have to be old-er and have 
problems!! The romanian name of the hospital that regrows
cartilage: INCDSB-Bucharest; Spitalul CFR 2 - Sectia Ortopedie- Traumatologie Hospital CFR 2 - Orthopedics-Traumatology Department 
Spitalul C.F.R. 2 - B-dul Marasti nr. 63, Tel: 01/222.33.79 
Bucharest, Romania
I hope it helps! I cant afford it myself, but if you can, you can
have new cartilage! I heard!! Good luck!
I will probably come back to tell you about Aflutop after I take it!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 27, 2013)

This stuff sounds amazing. Is it easy to get?


----------



## power81 (Oct 26, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]Hi.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
I just finished a 21 Day Injection Protocol, and I'm amazed about the results.
I did 1 Ampule a day for 21 days, it only comes 10/box. Bought 2 Boxes.
But they were all Over-filled, so I kept the Extra Separate, and had about 80 Units for last shot.

It was Very Easy to Acquire, even though it only comes from Romania to USA.
It just so happens that it's Available through their blog alflutopvials.blogspot.com
Since I finished these Shots about 3 Months ago, I started Sprinting.
I haven't been able to Sprint in about 10 years[/FONT]


----------



## Riles (Oct 26, 2015)

I did a quick look at the web on this stuff and it seems almost too good to be true, it's been around for a while, why don't we hear more about it? looking forward to more people with personal experience to chime in


----------

